# London Concours 2021



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

The London Concours 2021 will transform into a three-day event, with the new addition of ‘Supercar Friday’
London Concours is firmly established in the global automotive calendar, hosting its fifth event from 9-11 June
The world’s most iconic classic cars gather on 9th & 10th June, making way for modern and modern classic supercars on the 11th
Tickets to London Concours 2021, hosted again the Honourable Artillery Company HQ, will be available in the coming months
The London Concours presented by Montres Breguet, returns to the Honourable Artillery Company in June 2021, expanded with an all-new ‘Supercar Friday’. Previously held over two days, Wednesday and Thursday, the London Concours will capitalise on demand for a dedicated supercar day, running the traditional London Concours from 9-10 June, followed by London Concours ‘Supercar Friday’ on 11 June.

First established in 2017, the London Concours has quickly grown into one of the nation’s top automotive events, attracting an extremely high calibre of cars and luxury partners to the Square Mile. In 2020, over 100 cars were on display across nine classes and three major features. The main concours event classes included ‘Speed of Sand’ – dedicated to the world of hot rods – ‘Convertibles: The Golden Era’, ‘The Pursuit of Speed’ and ‘Lancia Legends’. Each was packed with rarities, including a line-up of four Lancia 037 competition cars, one of just 54 Lamborghini Silhouettes ever built and an ex-Stirling Moss Jaguar XK120.

In 2021, this same high standard of cars of all ages will remain for the first two days of the show, before a cavalcade of modern and modern classic supercars drive in to the Honourable Artillery Company HQ to take their place for ‘Supercar Friday’.

Andrew Evans, London Concours Director, said: “As the London Concours continues to evolve we’re always looking for ways to develop a show that’s perfectly in tune with our audience’s wants and needs. With the addition of ‘Supercar Friday’ we can tune in to the City audience desire, all the while delivering the same much-vaunted London Concours we always have.”

The London Concours takes place from 9-11 June, 2021. Tickets will be available in the next few months.

- ENDS


----------

